# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  asia starting in aug 09

## Asia

hi everybody! i'm a 23 year old female who is looking for people who are going to be in hong kong and japan during august and september 2009. my plan is to spend 2 weeks in hong kong followed by a month in japan. i'm into all sorts of stuff from sightseeing to clubbing and it would be great to hear from anyone who is interested in some or all of the trip

----------


## sankalppatil732

I also Thinking of doing somethin similar to this starting August time.

----------


## davidsmith36

The August Fest is currently into it's fourth Edition and is one of the Largest Startup Festivals that Celebrates Arts and Entrepreneurship in Asia ! A year ago we facilitated 4200 stunning individuals from 40 urban areas and 10 nations. This year we are expecting 12000+ startup lovers and acquiring 100+ stunning speakers and 300+ speculators, quickening agent delegates. We began submissively with 500 participants in 2013 and rose as one of the biggest startup gatherings in India. We are known for differences and cool amazements and we will proceed with the custom this year ! Make up for lost time with the momentous speakers, extraordinary business people, nerds, advertisers, distinct advantages, innovative people, visionaries, achievers, speculators, startup biological system players from crosswise over India, Asia, Middle East, Europe and U.S.

----------

